# 4th of July Celebration



## CEM Store (Jun 30, 2011)

The best way to celebrate the 4th of July is to go out with a BANG! 



Therefore, EVERYTHING at CEM Products is 20% off through the 4th of July!

In addition, please mention the hashtag "#cemproducts" on twitter to receive an additional 10% off promocode, sent directly to you via twitter. 

You have a chance to potential save 30% off at the store all weekend long!

Everyone have a great & safe upcoming 4th of July.

Thanks for all the support!





CEM


----------

